# 10dp3dt first test positive now no line to be seen :(



## jadestar88 (Nov 15, 2012)

Morning everyone. I'm new to this site looking for some advice and support as this is my first IVF cycle. 
I'm 24 and had to have one of my fallopian tubes removed last year, my partner is 29 and we found out he has an absence of the vas deferens which means he has no sperm, hence going down the IVF route. Our only option to have our own baby is to use a sperm donor through IVF. On Saturday 10th November I had 1 8 cell "textbook" embryo transferred back inside me. All the other 6 eggs they managed to remove were either growing abnormally or were fragmented and of very low quality. We were told not to be disheartened by this and it only takes the one to implant. Symptom wise I've been suffering with extreme fatigue, headaches, moody, and very sore breast, I totally believe this is from the progesterone pessaries as these symptoms started as soon as I started taking the three capsules every night. I've been feeling really positive, and on a night have been constantly dreaming of positive results and a birth of a baby girl, it was however 9dp3dt yesterday and I caved taking my first hpt. There was a very very faint positive line but noticed the test expiry date was 11/12 so maybe it was on it's last legs. I started spotting only brown discharge which lasted a few hours. On my paper notes from the IVF unit they stated that I was probably have some spotting on day 9, so all was good with that. Today is 10dp3dt and I decided to buy a new test and try again hoping that the line may have shown itself a little darker this time......but nothing 100% negative. The test was a cheapo for 99p but can detect levels from 20IU, which at this stage I thought would be over 20. I feel like it's game over and I'm getting myself in a state I really thought it would work especially with me being young still. My clinic don't request any bloods to check for a pregnancy the routine is to check on Monday 26th November with a hpt then call them with the result. Would I be clutching at straws to think that from now until the 26th it could change and I may still get a positive result?? Sorry for the essay


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Jade,

If you test early then buy a good quality test like First response.  I tested 8 days past transfer and there was the faintest, faintest line on a Internet cheapie.  Had to hold it to a window to see it.  I went out and bought a First response and the line was a lot clearer.

Good luck and remember you still have a few days to OTD.

Stacey
X


----------



## bluebell1 (Jan 8, 2011)

Jade..

Stacey has said exactly what I was thinking. Got my first BFP on a First Response 12dp 3dt, very very feint though. All other brands were negative, even ClearBlue.

On OTD Boots still said negative but First Response positive. 

Its still a little early so test with a First Response in a few days.

 you get your BFP x
Bluebell x


----------



## dinkydott (Feb 18, 2011)

hi jade, im will echo what the others have said, and you tested to early, and also i would never relay on a cheap 99p test, prob just as bad as the going out of date one, so really both test you did should be wrote off .....and with testing early all rolled into one, you still have a while to go tell the 26th so any thing could happen/change, try not to test tell that date now but if you do as the others have said use a good one, i found that the clear blue are good, and the digital ones i used    
good luck, xxx


----------



## jadestar88 (Nov 15, 2012)

Thank's everybody I'm definitely putting down the tests and waiting it out. Back at work tomorrow so I can channel my thoughts to other things... positive thoughts   x


----------



## Praying for a miracle (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi jade star

How you getting on? 
My otd is on Tuesday 27th the day after you.
I'm in a similar situation to you, I've tested 8dp and 9dp a 3 day transfer and no sign at all of a BFP however I have all the signs  
I've not tested this morning it will be 10dp today however I'm to scared again of the result!!
My tests cost 3 pound for 5 tests so cheap non branded test, does it really make a difference? Did I test to early?.
Good luck for Monday.  
Laura


----------

